# Where to Buy Online Body and Lenses?



## thowell76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just checked out the Canon's website and realized that I can find the same prices as other online retailers. What is your favorite online store and reason why? I have used Beach Camera several years. 

Has anyone bought from bestpricephoto.com? I am looking at buying a 7D and Best Price is overing it at $1,339.00 which I find alittle fishy. I am guessing that it is Grey so I emailed them and asked about warranty and other things. I have not heard back from them.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 17, 2011)

thowell76 said:


> I just checked out the Canon's website and realized that I can find the same prices as other online retailers. What is your favorite online store and reason why? I have used Beach Camera several years.
> 
> Has anyone bought from bestpricephoto.com? I am looking at buying a 7D and Best Price is overing it at $1,339.00 which I find alittle fishy. I am guessing that it is Grey so I emailed them and asked about warranty and other things. I have not heard back from them.



1) Never buy online if they aren't a canon authorized reseller (I don't know if that place is)
2) If a deal seems too good to be true, do so. 

$1500 is current 'best price' online if you're good at waiting, NewEgg sometimes (accidentally?) includes DSLRs in their %-off coupon codes that are intended for point & shoot cameras. That tends to be towards November (black-friday season).


----------



## thowell76 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. 

I buy from NewEgg often for much of my computer and electronic needs but never a camera body. I might end up buying from them since I get free 2 day shipping with them. I will have to keep a look out for coupon codes.


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually buy from Adorama. 

I have had very good customer service from them, and have never seen prices elsewhere that were enough lower to risk losing that customer service component.

Yeah, pretty weak for my first post, but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## infilm (Aug 19, 2011)

I have had great success dealing with B&H Photo. They, like Adorama, have a brick and mortar store in New York. I have bought both new and used items from them and the used stuff is always exactly as described. Samy's Camera is another great retailer and Canoga Camera. Samy's and Canoga Camera have brick and mortar stores. Any online retailer that doesn't have a real store somewhere is always a bit scary to me, if you have a problem it is very easy for an organization to simply not respond to emails. My 10 cents


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2011)

Canon Rumors has a price watch and to the major online retailers. They get a small referral fee if you buy thru the link.

Personally, I thiink its a good idea to try one of their retailers.

http://www.canonrumors.com/cameras/canon-rumors-price-watch/

If you do not mind buying a refurbished camera, the canon outlet has many models at a discount, and, if you have a old broken point and shoot or even film slr body, use the Canon customer loyalty program to get a further discount. I bought my 7D thru CLP for about $1182 and its perfect.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_34263


----------



## Vonbon (Aug 20, 2011)

Why the online price in US mostly more expensive than other country? The same online price i meant.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 20, 2011)

Adorama, B&H, Amazon, J&R... lots of good reputable retailers out there. Beware of extremely low prices from seemingly professional websites. These scams pop up all the time. Frequently, Googling their "official" address will take you to a giant field near West Palm Beach. I would stick to the trusted few listed on CanonRumors price watch. Otherwise, you'll probably end up with a complaint in to the police with no hope of ever getting your money back.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2011)

Vonbon said:


> Why the online price in US mostly more expensive than other country? The same online price i meant.



I usually see people asking why prices are lower in the USA. Check prices in the UK, Australia, China, etc. They are higher.


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 22, 2011)

www.resellerratings.com


----------



## thowell76 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for all the input. I ended up buying straight from canon. My only complaint is that they called me to verify the order and when I called the day before to make sure that they had the 7D in stock, I asked if I should buy online or over the phone and was told either way is just as easy. I wish they would have told me that they would call to verify order. This delayed the order by one day.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 31, 2011)

thowell76 said:


> Thank you for all the input. I ended up buying straight from canon. My only complaint is that they called me to verify the order and when I called the day before to make sure that they had the 7D in stock, I asked if I should buy online or over the phone and was told either way is just as easy. I wish they would have told me that they would call to verify order. This delayed the order by one day.



Yeah, I've had a few vendors 'out' major purchases to my wife by calling the home phone. "We wanted to verify your lens purchase" is something my wife does not like to hear


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Sep 7, 2011)

I almost hate to admit it, but...

Bestbuy. Since the prices are the same from site to site, and since I can get anywhere from 18 months to 3 years free financing, they actually end up being the best value. There replacment plan is more trust worthy than some others. 

You can get 5d, 7d, "and lower" cameras. Same is true for lenses. They have the newest 70-200s and 24-70s. The bestbuyforbusiness may sometimes carry the bigger stuff, but without the benefits. For that stuff, I'd go to B&H. I trush them, although I don't necessarily trust their replacment program since it isn't actually them handeling it.


----------

